# Grooming Schools in Minnesota?



## Sheltie (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope this is the right place for my question.

Anyway, I recently moved to Minnesota and have been searching for grooming schools in my area. The best I was able to find in my state so far are Rio Gran, and The Cutting Edge, but I still can't seem to find much information about either of them.

So I was just wondering if anyone here has heard of these schools, and what they think? I would immensely appreciate any feedback.


----------



## sch2646 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kind of late to respond to your question, but Rio Gran in Hastings, MN has a great grooming school. They are a dog boarding, grooming and training facility that has a certified grooming school also. It's all hands on and the teachers are very helpful.


----------

